# Free baby cardigan pattern



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a link to some free patterns on-line. If you click on the back button at the bottom of the page, you will find some more freebies...

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/pretty_baby_sweater.htm


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, soo cute.
Copied it. TNX.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh thankyou, that is really pretty xxx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater pattern. Thanks for the link xx


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It certainly is a pretty baby sweater. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a great one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Its a very pretty sweater thank you for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you - such a cute cardigan. I saved it and hope to make it some day.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Another version of the 5 hour baby sweater. I have had this pattern for a few years and love it. Thank you. The picture just says knit me now.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

B E A U T I F U L!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GardGam (Nov 28, 2013)

Knitting the Pretty Baby Sweater and in the sleeve decrease section confused with what moss stands for.Work 4 rows k1,p1 moss.Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

It's the moss st, K1 P1 first row P1 K1 second row :-D


----------

